# Mouse, Mice, Meese - Logitech Performance MX



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I started using a Logitech Performance MX mouse for CAD (the Apple "magic" mouse is not calibrated well for scroll-zooming and shoots you all over the place)










I love this mouse.

But.........I get only a day or two out of the single AA battery inside it.
(It's a wireless to USB receiver - not BlueTooth). I have a stash of rechargeables so that's not a problem. Just wondering if this is normal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSfHn2ifmEk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Does the 3dconnexion not work on your cad programs. It's helped speed up my sketch up designs 3x.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks normal. And I get upset when mine only lasts 3 months.

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-...-only-lasts-2-days-on-full-charge/td-p/376225


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Looks normal. And I get upset when mine only lasts 3 months.
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-...-only-lasts-2-days-on-full-charge/td-p/376225



Damn 3months! That's crazy. Mine will only last 4hrs but it has a charging base and I have a spare pack that goes into it if it goes flat. can also remove the USB cable and plug it into the mouse to act as a wired mouse if both batts are flat.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

My mouse is in some kind of motion or movement for 6 to 10 hours per day. I guess 1 AA is only so tough.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

$400 for a mouse!!!

hmmmm


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> $400 for a mouse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm



I have the $99 one. You use it with a mouse and that does all the zooming in and out, rotate etc etc. well worth getting if it will run on your software. Takes a little getting used to but after couple hrs you will love it. Has buttons on it to for other functions you can set into it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Damn 3months! That's crazy. Mine will only last 4hrs but it has a charging base and I have a spare pack that goes into it if it goes flat. can also remove the USB cable and plug it into the mouse to act as a wired mouse if both batts are flat.


I got a new mouse that lasts 6 months. It's a Logitech and has the mini stub USB receiver. I've had the mini stub setup for years now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I got a new mouse that lasts 6 months. It's a Logitech and has the mini stub USB receiver. I've had the mini stub setup for years now.



That's crazy they last that long. Mine even has li-ion packs too. It's the razer mamba. Think i paid $120 new but it's so smooth it's crazy. Great gaming mouse and the dpi is stupid high.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I have the $99 one. You use it with a mouse and that does all the zooming in and out, rotate etc etc. well worth getting if it will run on your software. Takes a little getting used to but after couple hrs you will love it. Has buttons on it to for other functions you can set into it.


BC, for clarification - you use the normal computer mouse AND this at the same time while working with sketchup? One in each hand?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Creter said:


> BC, for clarification - you use the normal computer mouse AND this at the same time while working with sketchup? One in each hand?



Yes. The mouse I use to move objects and draw lines etc etc and the other thing does all the movement in relation to viewing the plan. It's way nicer than just using a mouse. Much quicker too. There's a few guys on here use them. I can't remember who it was who advised me to get one but he was 100% right about it being better way to use sketch up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This is what I think I have. Says 1 year battery life.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-mouse-m185

It's a cheap mouse, $10-$15, but it works. I don't like it as much as my previous mouse because the DPI is less.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

wallmaxx said:


> $400 for a mouse!!!
> 
> hmmmm


I have the $99 one also and it really speeds things up. Try it, I am sure you could return it if you don't like it. I think you will like it though


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Creter said:


> BC, for clarification - you use the normal computer mouse AND this at the same time while working with sketchup? One in each hand?


That is how I do it. The left one ( 3d ) controls the model the right controls the tool being used . Now if they only had a tiny numeric keyboard on the regular mouse my hand would never leave it.

http://www.3dconnexion.com/products/spacemouse.html


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

rrk said:


> That is how I do it. The left one ( 3d ) controls the model the right controls the tool being used . Now if they only had a tiny numeric keyboard on the regular mouse my hand would never leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dconnexion.com/products/spacemouse.html



Razer do a bunch of mouses loaded with buttons you can program to do what ever function you want.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I run two regular logitech wireless mice with 2 AA batteries and I get about 6 months out of a pair.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Most would probably laugh, but prefer the laptop sized scroll wheel mice. I have two Logitech M505 and they last forever, can't remember the last time I changed the batteries on them, definitely over a year. 

I don't follow the need for those space navigators, you can pan, zoom and orbit all with the scroll wheel, I don't see how that's faster. Maybe I'm a bit oldschool, but from what I learned from professional draftsmen is that to be fast, it's essential to learn all the shortcut keys for commonly used functions. Left hand on the keyboard switching between functions, mouse close to the number pad, right hand on the mouse and number pad.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Philament said:


> Most would probably laugh, but prefer the laptop sized scroll wheel mice. I have two Logitech M505 and they last forever, can't remember the last time I changed the batteries on them, definitely over a year.
> 
> I don't follow the need for those space navigators, you can pan, zoom and orbit all with the scroll wheel, I don't see how that's faster. Maybe I'm a bit oldschool, but from what I learned from professional draftsmen is that to be fast, it's essential to learn all the shortcut keys for commonly used functions. Left hand on the keyboard switching between functions, mouse close to the number pad, right hand on the mouse and number pad.



Trust me you need to use one to understand. I used to use shortcut keys and it's still no where near as fast. As an example you can be drawing an object at the same time your orbiting around it zooming in or out. That's almost impossible with shortcut keys.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Fair, I can't knock it till I've tried it. 
Most CAD programs are a click to start and a click to stop so drawing while panning, orbiting and zooming seems like a given. Perhaps its something I just have to experience, I get dizzy enough navigating with a mouse, don't know if my brain could handle moving around faster. Lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My mouse has a wire.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I've got the $99 3D Connexion mouse. It's great for working with models in Sketch Up.
It takes a bit of use to get used to it but then it's really nice to be doing movement at the same time as drawing. Saves a lot of time.

I have a corded Anker mouse that has 5 programmable buttons and 2 different modes. You can also change through 4 different mouse speeds with a button on the mouse.

The 2 different modes is nice because one is what I use for normal browsing where I have back and forward as 2 of the buttons which is faster than clicking the buttons or hitting keys on the keyboard.

Then all you have to do is hit a button on the bottom of the mouse and it switches modes and on that mode I have stuff for use in SU.

Draw a rectangle, push/pull, move, tape measure, and switching back to the cursor from a different function.

Between the two, it's a lot faster and more efficient than most setups.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes. The mouse I use to move objects and draw lines etc etc and the other thing does all the movement in relation to viewing the plan. It's way nicer than just using a mouse. Much quicker too. There's a few guys on here use them. I can't remember who it was who advised me to get one but he was 100% right about it being better way to use sketch up.


Thanks for the clarification. Going to give it a go!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Creter said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Going to give it a go!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!:thumbsup:



You will love it 100% sure of that.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I've done graphic work for many years, mostly sign related but a lot was also logo/drafting type stuff. And I do digital painting now. Once I switched to a drawing tablet there was no going back. I can't stand to use any mouse for long any more. My forearm used to kill me after a long day and finally it always ached. But using the pen stopped all that. 

But mostly it was just a more natural way of working. Wacom seems to be the champ in that area, might be worth looking into.


----------

